

A day full of hacking, NVidia is now reporting their members were hacked  - nyliferocks
http://www.technewsbest.com/2012/07/nvidia-member-accounts-hacked.html

======
Zenst
Interesting, I have a developer account registered with Nvidia and I have had
nothing from them about this. Checked spam folder - nada, inbox - nilche. Am I
bothersed - Nope as I use different passwords with no corrilation on each
external site I have to register with. I also for the past year use seperate
emails address's of a domain I own.

That all said if I do get a email form Nvidia saying I have been effected
later on after it has made the `headlines` then I will view them as having
messed up priorities without the users interests at heart and the fact it made
news before I was even notified would in itself be from my perspective - very
poor show on many levels. One such level is advertising to everybody else that
there are personal details out there to grab, yet not advising those effected.

Anybody had email from them advising of said compromise?

~~~
nyliferocks
It's out

